# Auto swap score 1981 Schwinn cruiser



## Casual dreamer (Jan 28, 2018)

At the Turlock auto swap I picked up this 1981 cruiser, the guy had a roached girls version that he wanted to sell with it but I didn't think I could fit them both in my monte carlo. I picked up a movie reel chairing yesterday, probably put it on tomorrow. I got with the intention of selling or trading but it is rapidly growing on me! The frame date code is the same as my birth month and year! More pics to come!


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice!! Good find.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 28, 2018)

Great ride! They make a great beer getter!


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jan 28, 2018)

[ATTACH=full said:
			
		

> 744800[/ATTACH]




Nice. Interesting, I have a late 81 early 82 that has a similar chainring... I thought it was swapped. Maybe not.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2018)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Nice. Interesting, I have a late 81 early 82 that has a similar chainring... I thought it was swapped. Maybe not.



The half inch pitch swoops are Wald chainring with probably less teeth than the original.
Easier pedaling.


----------



## ricobike (Jan 28, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> The half inch pitch swoops are Wald chainring with probably less teeth than the original.
> Easier pedaling.




Yep, probably a bike shop swap per customers feedback.


----------



## LarzBahrs (Jan 28, 2018)

I saw that girls one. I just couldn't pull myself to pay what he was asking for it.


----------



## Casual dreamer (Jan 28, 2018)

ricobike said:


> Yep, probably a bike shop swap per customers feedback.




That's what I suspected. The guy had the girls version with it which had the same chainring, I told him it was incorrect for the bike, he said nothing had been changed except the tires on the mens one. Supposedly his parents bought them new, I think the dealer must have changed them.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 28, 2018)

Casual dreamer said:


> At the Turlock auto swap I picked up this 1981 cruiser, the guy had a roached girls version that he wanted to sell with it but I didn't think I could fit them both in my monte carlo. I picked up a movie reel chairing yesterday, probably put it on tomorrow. I got with the intention of selling or trading but it is rapidly growing on me! The frame date code is the same as my birth month and year! More pics to come!View attachment 744800



It's nothing special, but I can see how it would grow on you. I like the wheels and front fork. I think it has lot's of potential.
'Shawn


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jan 28, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> The half inch pitch swoops are Wald chainring with probably less teeth than the original.
> Easier pedaling.




It could have been changed for any number of reasons, and when it I figured it was changed. Funny heres three of them with it. Mine looks a little bigger it is 46 tooth. Its torn down now and a springtime project.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 28, 2018)

LarzBahrs said:


> I saw that girls one. I just couldn't pull myself to pay what he was asking for it.



Was the girls model in good condition also? Out of curiosity, how much was he asking for the girls? I’m just curious, I don’t come across these models out here in Az too often.


----------



## Casual dreamer (Jan 28, 2018)

The girls one was blue, pretty rough, the chrome on the handlebars was peeling, I think the wheels would have cleaned up. It did have the original studded balloon whitewall tires but they were real cracked up. I could have got it for an extra $50 since I bought the boys one.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 28, 2018)

Casual dreamer said:


> The girls one was blue, pretty rough, the chrome on the handlebars was peeling, I think the wheels would have cleaned up. It did have the original studded balloon whitewall tires but they were real cracked up. I could have got it for an extra $50 since I bought the boys one.



Please just tell me it didn’t have the tubular style forks!


----------



## Casual dreamer (Jan 28, 2018)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Please just tell me it didn’t have the tubular style forks!




It had the normal blade fork, it was a 1980 serial number.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 29, 2018)

Casual dreamer said:


> It had the normal blade fork, it was a 1980 serial number.



Ok good. I feel better now. Lol


----------

